# Beacon practice



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Source-Vail Daily:


Beaver Creek holds avalanche workshop
Daily Staff Report
January 1, 2006

Comments (0) Print Email

AVON - Beaver Creek Ski Patrol will host two free avalanche and backcountry workshops this season. The first is Jan. 5 from 6 to 8 p.m. at the Avon Public Library.

There also is a free outdoor avalanche and backcountry awareness workshop, including a beacon-finding contest, during National Safety Awareness Week in January. Beaver Creek Ski Patrol's canines - Dixie and Blu - will demonstrate rescues. 

The workshops focus on snow physics, route selection, snow stability, the use of beacons and rescue techniques. 

"We really want people to know what they're getting in to when they head into the backcountry," said Addy McCord, Beaver Creek ski patrol director. "We've all seen what can happen when someone isn't prepared and we decided to offer this program free of charge so we can share our knowledge and hopefully help to prevent further backcountry incidents."

Space is limited and reservations are required for the Jan. 5 workshop. Call Beaver Creek Ski Patrol at 845-6610 to sign up.


----------

